# Canadian Trains



## Rail Freak

I've been thinking of doing a Canada trip (coast to coast). What would be the best for me if:

I want a sleeper

I want to dress casual

I want to see the best scenery @ the cheapest price

RF


----------



## Guest

Rail Freak said:


> I've been thinking of doing a Canada trip (coast to coast). What would be the best for me if:
> 
> I want a sleeper
> 
> I want to dress casual
> 
> I want to see the best scenery @ the cheapest price
> 
> RF


The Canadian for sure from Toronto-Vancouver, go in the winter when prices are lowest bucket and lots of specials (but not during holiday times, prices go down after Canadian Thanksgiving which is In Oct., rise for Christmas /New years, stay low until Spring, go back up in May!Casual dress can be jeans/sneakers and layered T-shirt/shirt/sweater/jacket for getting off the train!Your other option is the Ocean from Montreal-Halifax but the scenry is not as good as the Rockies in the west! Google up via.ca and do some info/price tests. They even have real specials during none tourist timnes such as companion prices/1/2 price etc. The cheapest are the upper berth/section sleeper, then the lower berth/section sleeper, then what we call a roomette, I think they call it a bedroom for one???


----------



## rrdude

No matter what you do, when you go, or how much you spend, ride Via Rail ASAP. It is an experience that will spoil you.


----------



## AlanB

rrdude said:


> No matter what you do, when you go, or how much you spend, ride Via Rail ASAP. It is an experience that will spoil you.


That's assuming that VIA actually lets you ride their trains. Last year they wouldn't let me ride!  And for a little while I was beginning to wonder if they were going to let me ride this summer.

And I have to say that while it was nice, I didn't exactly feel spoiled when I went VIA 1 between Montreal and Toronto, especially with the one attendant.


----------



## Michael061282

The Canadian is amazing. I've ridden it twice, once in September with a 22 car consist (4 domes) and once in January with 10 cars and the highest passenger load was 40. But on both trips, I was treated like a king. It was absolutely fantastic. And don't worry about the casual dress, it might feel like you're on a cruise, but casual dress is encouraged.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

When I was younger My mom and I used to take the via rail corridor train from Windsor to Toronto and back to visit relatives. We always got our tickets from AAA back then. The staff was always nice and friendly. I don't remember it but my mom says the engineer let me up into the cab while stopped at the station. I also remember that once in awhile they would pass out these cardboard puzzles that you fold together to make a paper model of a LRC locomotive and a LRC coach. The first time we took the via rail train they were trying out other food besides chips on the train so we got free sandwiches and soda cause it was a promotional thing. The next year we had to pay for them. And the year after that all they had was small cans of Pringles chips from the food cart. At least that's the way I remember as a child.


----------



## Rail Freak

Thanx for the via.ca info. Where did I get the impression the cost to be around $7k for the trip, who knows?

RF


----------



## Guest

There are High Dollar Tourist trains that run only from Vancouver to the Rockies, also the Land Cruise Tourist trains here in the US usually are several thousands of dollars! Of course the canadian can be thousands of dollars if you book in the Sumnmer and take the most expensive accomodations! The cheapest I saw it last winter was like $750 CDN, which is cheap for this train! (I was a section seat/bed for one,cheapest roomette/bedroom for one I saw was like $980 but still cheap for that train!) Coach is about half but doesnt include meals nor access to the First Class ammenities and why would you want to do this on a Bucket List trip, you can't take it with you, money doesnt repolace memories!


----------



## rrdude

AlanB said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what you do, when you go, or how much you spend, ride Via Rail ASAP. It is an experience that will spoil you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's assuming that VIA actually lets you ride their trains. Last year they wouldn't let me ride!  And for a little while I was beginning to wonder if they were going to let me ride this summer.
> 
> And I have to say that while it was nice, I didn't exactly feel spoiled when I went VIA 1 between Montreal and Toronto, especially with the one attendant.
Click to expand...

]
And I guess I should have been more specific with the "spoil you" statement. Via Rail will "spoil you" in regards to how you are treated as a customer on their trains, in GENERAL. Comparatively I was "spoiled" by the courtesy of the station agents in Moncton, NB, my sleeping car attendant on The Ocean, the dining crew on The Ocean, even the lounge attendant on The Ocean.

OK, I'll bite, what do you mean, "....Last year they wouldn't let me ride!  And for a little while I was beginning to wonder if they were going to let me ride this summer.......?"


----------



## AlanB

rrdude said:


> And I guess I should have been more specific with the "spoil you" statement. Via Rail will "spoil you" in regards to how you are treated as a customer on their trains, in GENERAL. Comparatively I was "spoiled" by the courtesy of the station agents in Moncton, NB, my sleeping car attendant on The Ocean, the dining crew on The Ocean, even the lounge attendant on The Ocean.


I didn't feel all that spoiled when the first class attendant barked at me to put my bags in the overhead luggage rack, rather than in the empty floor based rack at the end of the car as I entered the train. I tried to comply, but the overhead bin would not hold my laptop backpack, so after putting my suitcase above, I went back and put my laptop in the floor rack. He turned around to see me doing that and yelled at me "I told you to put that in the overhead." I told him that it wouldn't fit and returned to my seat. Two minutes later he walked down the aisle with my bag and proceeded to shove it into the overhead bin without comment.

I didn't find out till later than night that in the process of his abusing my bag, he broke a flashlight in the front compartment and knocked a full water bottle out of the side compartment that I didn't notice as I removed the bag in Toronto.

So while I suspect that this was more of an aberration, I can tell you that I wasn't feeling too spoiled after that run.

And while the food was superior to Acela's first class food, the 2 & 2 seating that didn't provide any more legroom that an Amfleet one also didn't make me feel too spoiled. To VIA's credit, the other attendant seemed just fine and did take good care of getting me my food.



rrdude said:


> OK, I'll bite, what do you mean, "....Last year they wouldn't let me ride!  And for a little while I was beginning to wonder if they were going to let me ride this summer.......?"


Last year my mom and I went to the On Track On Line Southern California Railfest in the LA/San Diego area. While most returned back east via the SW Chief, our plans saw us taking the Coast Starlight up the coast to Seattle, a Talgo to Vancouver, and then the Canadian to Toronto, before finally returning home on the Maple Leaf.

As the fest was riding down the coast to San Diego, word came that the engineers for VIA were considering a strike. I spent time while in San Diego, back in LA for one night, and while riding the CS booking alternative plans just to get us home in case of a strike. And they did indeed go on strike 2 days before we were to travel. The settled the day our train was supposed to leave, but that was already too late for us and too late for the train to run that day anyhow.

This year's OTOL is in the Pacific Northwest, Portland, Seattle, and Vancouver. So again we figured, we're going to be right there this time, let's try again. We booked the reservations about 5 months ago for the Canadian. Word came at the beginning of June that the OBS, phone agents, stations agents, and others were considering a strike at the end of June, the 27th. At least this time I had some forewarning and wasn't actually already in the middle of my riding while starting to scope out other alternatives. Thankfully this time the union settled the day before the strike deadline.

So unless they vote down the contract, we should be good to go.

But again, I'm not exactly feeling spoiled and special.


----------



## Guest

Canada has lots of Unions and when a general Strike is called almost everyone in Canada that works for the Government (it is a Socialist Country)honors the strike and stays home. This includes VIA workers and all other transportation workers too! (you can't get there from here!)They will run a few corridor trains (Montreal-Windsor) with management scabs but very limited service! You are correct about VIA service/trains but the price is high! Doubt if most Americans would want to pay what Canadians pay in taxes/higher prices etc.


----------



## Heading North

While I wasn't treated rudely, I wouldn't call myself spoiled by VIA on the Malahat, either. Granted, it's a short (slow!) run with vintage RDCs, but my interactions (at stations and on the train) were really no different than the average on Amtrak.


----------



## Rail Freak

When looking to book VIA, what does "Discounted Fare" actually mean?

Thanx

RF

EX: Cabin for 1 opposed to Discounted Cabin for 1 ?????


----------



## Guest

Similar to buckets or our "discounted" fares! Always go for the lowest one listed of course!

I guess Cabin is the word I couldnt remember for roomette! via.ca is a pretty good website,fun to play with/monitor! Hope what ive sent helps, it prompted me to get back on the site when I get home and can use my computer!  Jim


----------



## Rail Freak

Guest said:


> Similar to buckets or our "discounted" fares! Always go for the lowest one listed of course!
> 
> I guess Cabin is the word I couldnt remember for roomette! via.ca is a pretty good website,fun to play with/monitor! Hope what ive sent helps, it prompted me to get back on the site when I get home and can use my computer!
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


YEP,

Opened my Eyes, gonna Geter Done!!!

Thanx

RF

I still don't understand why they have a non discount price & a dicount price unless there is a differance somewhere!!!

RF


----------



## AlanB

Rail Freak said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to buckets or our "discounted" fares! Always go for the lowest one listed of course!
> 
> I guess Cabin is the word I couldnt remember for roomette! via.ca is a pretty good website,fun to play with/monitor! Hope what ive sent helps, it prompted me to get back on the site when I get home and can use my computer!
> 
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> 
> YEP,
> 
> Opened my Eyes, gonna Geter Done!!!
> 
> Thanx
> 
> RF
> 
> I still don't understand why they have a non discount price & a dicount price unless there is a differance somewhere!!!
> 
> RF
Click to expand...

The only difference is the price.

Amtrak has 5 bucket levels for its sleepers. If you're lucky, you can go from Tampa to NY for the low bucket of $198 in a Roomette. If you're unlucky and get the high bucket, you can go from Tampa to NY for $489, plus rail fare. You still get the same service and ammenities without regard to which of the 5 bucket prices you paid.

VIA has 2 buckets, discounted and regular. Just like Amtrak, you get rewarded for being one of the people who helps to make the minimum quota for the train. Once that quota is met, you get to pay the higher price. But the attedants aren't going to know which price you paid and you aren't going to get any difference in the level of service.


----------



## edding

Guest said:


> Canada has lots of Unions and when a general Strike is called almost everyone in Canada that works for the Government (it is a Socialist Country)honors the strike and stays home. This includes VIA workers and all other transportation workers too! (you can't get there from here!)They will run a few corridor trains (Montreal-Windsor) with management scabs but very limited service! You are correct about VIA service/trains but the price is high! Doubt if most Americans would want to pay what Canadians pay in taxes/higher prices etc.


I really wish people that throw around the term "socialist" would actually have some basic understanding of the term. From that unimpeachable source, Wikipedia( actually I'm just too lazy to look it up in Webster's, et al): "Socialism is an economic and political theory based on public ownership or common ownership and cooperative management of the means of production and allocation of resources.": Government programs alone do no a Socialist country make.

Here's a question for the political scientists on this Board: What, arguably, is the most "socialist" of the 50 states over the last almost 100 years. I'll give you a hint: It starts with an "N" and has a state-owned bank and at least used to have state-owned industries( I haven't checked to see if it still does. Again, that lazy thing)?


----------



## Rail Freak

Does anyone have a preference with direction (east or west)?

RF


----------



## bede in

Opinions are like noses, everyone has one but IMO,especially in the winter, going West from Toronto-Vancouver is the best way, longer days. Also Toronto has cheaper hotels than Vancouver so you can spend the night, then when you get to Vancouver take the bus to Seattle and catch the Empire Builder, the bus will drop you off @ King Street Station!

If you want to ride the CS you will have to spend the night in SEA since it leaves early in the AM!


----------



## J-1 3235

Rail Freak said:


> When looking to book VIA, what does "Discounted Fare" actually mean?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> RF
> 
> EX: Cabin for 1 opposed to Discounted Cabin for 1 ?????


I believe the discounted fare will incur a small fee if you cancel the trip. The full price fare can be cancelled without penalty. Of course, this refers to cancellation before departure; after departure you are out of luck 

Mike


----------



## AlanB

J-1 3235 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> When looking to book VIA, what does "Discounted Fare" actually mean?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> RF
> 
> EX: Cabin for 1 opposed to Discounted Cabin for 1 ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the discounted fare will incur a small fee if you cancel the trip. The full price fare can be cancelled without penalty. Of course, this refers to cancellation before departure; after departure you are out of luck
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Yes, at least in the case of a sleeper, the discounted fare comes with a $100 penalty for cancelling the reservation prior to departure.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Also with Canadian trains the sleepers do not have doors to the bunk and you share a room with someone if you choose the cheapest sleeping option.


----------



## rrdude

amtrakwolverine said:


> Also with Canadian trains the sleepers do not have doors to the bunk and you share a room with someone if you choose the cheapest sleeping option.


Ah, not entirely true. You CAN choose to get a "Section" (think that's what it's called) where the upper and lower will be sold to different parties. There is ONLY a heavy duty curtain. (Think old Three Stooges shorts, but not three-high) But you can also get the equiv of a slumbercoach, (for one) or a "cabin for one".

When I rode in April, I felt that the mattress was almost twice as thick as any I have ever seen on Amtrak.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

OK I was going by pictures a member posted.


----------



## MrFSS

amtrakwolverine said:


> OK I was going by pictures a member posted.


There are sections and in the daytime configuration there are two large seats for each of the night time bunks. There you can sit with someone you don't know. At night each person has their own curtained in area and aren't sleeping in the same "room" so to speak. You do have privacy.

When we last rode, we had a full bedroom but the car we were in had sections, too. None of them were being used and I enjoyed sitting in the seats of the section area more than in the bedroom. Of course I was in the dome a lot, too.


----------



## Jean

Rail Freak,

I have travelled on several Via trains and have a few suggestions. Have also travelled on Amtrak, there is good and bad on both, that's just reality.

First, re the discounted prices, as AlanB has pointed out, these are cheaper prices with possible penalties. For some prices/routes, you may lose the whole fare. Check the fine print on these, Amtrak's excellent cancellation policy is not the same as Via's.

You may wish to consider a side trip on the Skeena, which departs from Jasper in the Rockies. I believe it is also stunning in winter. We travelled overnight (summer) in upper/lower berths (a couple) from Vancouver to Jasper in the Canadian, spent two days there, took the Skeena to Prince Rupert to connect with the Alaska Ferry to Juneau. The Skeena stops overnight in Prince George, where pax are responsible for their own accommodation (motels nearby), get back on the train before breakfast and spend the second day riding through more spectacular scenery, arriving at Prince Rupert late afternoon. I can honestly say this trip was the best train trip I have ever taken, on every level; train itself, food, OBS, scenery. The Skeena makes stops in various isolated places to pick up/drop off pax, mail etc. The engineer would wander through and chat at times, coming from the back of the train! I don't believe it was overpriced for what we got. I just didn't want to get off.

Re the upper/lower berths, these would be better with someone you knew, but probably still OK with a stranger. You get a double seat each opposite each other in the daytime. I remember the mattresses well, as some else mentioned, really excellent and fairly wide. Haven't checked their website recently, but they had quite good diagrams and 360 views IIRC.

If you can afford any part of a Via trip, then go for it!

Jean


----------



## jis

amtrakwolverine said:


> OK I was going by pictures a member posted.


The Chateau and Manor cars both have some Section space which fit your description, some single and double rooms which are like Amtrak Roomettes, and some bedrooms. So you can pick whichever you like. I usually do the single room. The sections are the cheapest option and bedrooms the most expensive.


----------



## JoanieBlon

I am looking into booking Business Class from Montreal to Toronto continuing on in a 2 person bedroom from Toronto to Vancouver. My husband and I would like to do this around June 21-22 2011, so we can view the countryside with the most possible hours of daylight. I know the prices are higher then, but you get what you pay for, I guess. When we rode the Empire Builder from Chicago to Seattle late last December (New Year's on the train) we missed out on a lot of the scenery... :huh:

I just had a chat with a Via Rail representative about the accomodations in sleeper cars. If anyone can provide me with some additional feedback on the bedrooms, I'd appreciate it. It appears that unlike Amtrak bedrooms, Canadian trains don't have showers in each bedroom ~ you must share a communal shower with others in your car. Looking at the diagrams and 360 degree views, it appears that bedrooms for 2 have a sink and private toilet, 2 chairs (do these recline?) and one bunk above the other. Is there a fold out/down table in the room like on Amtrak??

I was told by the representative that the "suite" configuration occurs when you purchase 2 bedrooms ~ they "remove the wall" between the two to provide loads of extra space. I'm REALLY confused about this ~ on the Via website, I believe that I read that the suites have a Queen bed??? :mellow:

The representative also indicated that there is ALWAYS a Park Car on the end of each train and that the rooms there are quite nice due to their proximity to the bar and the lounge areas at the end and upstairs. I can't see that the Park Car has a shower....do you have to go to another sleeper car to use one?

I like the looks of the "Bedroom for 3," but not the price!  (edit) OK....I see now on a diagram that I found that these are ONLY in the Park Car and that they are referred to as a "Drawing Room." Is the price they charge for this bedroom worth it? Is there THAT much more space? I can't find bedrrom sizes listed (yet) but would like to find the dimensions for the 2 person bedrooms and the Drawing Room. How do these rooms compare to an Amtrak 2 person bedroom?  :huh:

On the Canadians trains, when you buy sleeping accomodations, it appears that there are lounge cars and dining cars which are strictly for the use of Sleeper/First Class passengers... true?

Another question ~ I see that there are also Chateau and Manor sleeping cars in addition to the Park cars on the Toronto to Vancouver route. Is there any way to know in advance which of these cars will be on the train?

Guess I am looking at either a Bedroom for 2 or a Suite for 2. It's ONLY $$$$  Any additional information about the sleeping cars and the individual bedrooms that can be provided by anyone here would be GREATLY appreciated! It looks like the mid-June 2011 travel date/s that we are interested in should open up in about 2 weeks, so we need to make our decisions by then. We'd like to get the very best accomodations available and so would hope to do that on the first day they become available for booking. Thanks in advance for any information you can provide!


----------



## MrFSS

JoanieBlon said:


> It appears that unlike Amtrak bedrooms, Canadian trains don't have showers in each bedroom ~ you must share a communal shower with others in your car. Looking at the diagrams and 360 degree views, it appears that bedrooms for 2 have a sink and private toilet, 2 chairs (do these recline?) and one bunk above the other. Is there a fold out/down table in the room like on Amtrak??
> 
> On the Canadians trains, when you buy sleeping accommodations, it appears that there are lounge cars and dining cars which are strictly for the use of Sleeper/First Class passengers... true?


Right - no showers in the bedrooms - but the shower at the end of the hall is very nice, and larger, I think, than the Amtrak communal shower.

On the Toronto - Vancouver train, The Canadian, first/sleeper folks have their own dining car and dome/lounge cars. No coach passengers in there with you as they have their own eating and dome car.

I'll let others answer the other parts of your questions.


----------



## Guest

JoanieBlon said:


> I am looking into booking Business Class from Montreal to Toronto continuing on in a 2 person bedroom from Toronto to Vancouver. My husband and I would like to do this around June 21-22 2011
> 
> I just had a chat with a Via Rail representative about the accomodations in sleeper cars. If anyone can provide me with some additional feedback on the bedrooms, I'd appreciate it. It appears that unlike Amtrak bedrooms, Canadian trains don't have showers in each bedroom ~ you must share a communal shower with others in your car. Looking at the diagrams and 360 degree views, it appears that bedrooms for 2 have a sink and private toilet, 2 chairs (do these recline?) and one bunk above the other. Is there a fold out/down table in the room like on Amtrak??
> 
> I was told by the representative that the "suite" configuration occurs when you purchase 2 bedrooms ~ they "remove the wall" between the two to provide loads of extra space. I'm REALLY confused about this ~ on the Via website, I believe that I read that the suites have a Queen bed??? :mellow:
> 
> The representative also indicated that there is ALWAYS a Park Car on the end of each train and that the rooms there are quite nice due to their proximity to the bar and the lounge areas at the end and upstairs. I can't see that the Park Car has a shower....do you have to go to another sleeper car to use one?
> 
> I like the looks of the "Bedroom for 3," but not the price!  (edit) OK....I see now on a diagram that I found that these are ONLY in the Park Car and that they are referred to as a "Drawing Room." Is the price they charge for this bedroom worth it? Is there THAT much more space? I can't find bedrrom sizes listed (yet) but would like to find the dimensions for the 2 person bedrooms and the Drawing Room. How do these rooms compare to an Amtrak 2 person bedroom?  :huh:
> 
> On the Canadians trains, when you buy sleeping accomodations, it appears that there are lounge cars and dining cars which are strictly for the use of Sleeper/First Class passengers... true?
> 
> Another question ~ I see that there are also Chateau and Manor sleeping cars in addition to the Park cars on the Toronto to Vancouver route. Is there any way to know in advance which of these cars will be on the train?
> 
> Guess I am looking at either a Bedroom for 2 or a Suite for 2. It's ONLY $$$$


Great idea! Weve had several trip reports on this route, Mr FSS rode this train as did several other oif our members! Ill attempt to answer a few of your questions, it's been 2 years since I rode, the route has been extended 1 day but basically is the same, the equipment is currently undergoing rehab/updates, some in the US,some in Canada so you can't be positive just hwich type car your accomodations will be in!Checking for early June 2011(the train runs three days a week as you know, Tuesday departures are probably the easiest to book!), I find a discounted Senior (60+) fare in a cabin for 2 of just over $2,000 CDN,taxes included.Of course the exchange rate is subject to change!

You will have to share a shower with the others but VIA trains are kept much cleaner than Amtrak LD trains, and in better condition too!I have never heard of or seen a Queen size bed on this train but the mattresses are thicker and the bedding is higher quality!

Its true there is a first class and coach diner but you can walk/visit any part of the train,the coach patrons cant, you have exclusive use of the Park car!You will spend most of your time in the dome and lounge if you are like most people, I really dont see the need to purchase a suite, of course if you are wealthy it's probably worth it, go for it if you can afford it, you will have more room!You will have a table (fold out) in your cabin and the seatbacks do recline similar to the chairs in a roomette on Amtrak!The cabin for 2 is very comfortable for your needs, all you really do is sleep and rest in them,the drawing room is the most expensive space on this train, not worth the difference but as you said it's only money! :lol: Book soon as you are sure, and as Alan said the discount fare has a penalty if you have to cancel,check with VIA for the details on this, it's a pricey trip and VIAs policy is not as liberal as Amtraks! Hopefully there wont be a strike, that's always a possibility in beautiful Canada! Bon voyage!


----------



## MrFSS

MrFSS said:


> JoanieBlon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that unlike Amtrak bedrooms, Canadian trains don't have showers in each bedroom ~ you must share a communal shower with others in your car. Looking at the diagrams and 360 degree views, it appears that bedrooms for 2 have a sink and private toilet, 2 chairs (do these recline?) and one bunk above the other. Is there a fold out/down table in the room like on Amtrak??
> 
> On the Canadians trains, when you buy sleeping accommodations, it appears that there are lounge cars and dining cars which are strictly for the use of Sleeper/First Class passengers... true?
> 
> 
> 
> Right - no showers in the bedrooms - but the shower at the end of the hall is very nice, and larger, I think, than the Amtrak communal shower.
> 
> On the Toronto - Vancouver train, The Canadian, first/sleeper folks have their own dining car and dome/lounge cars. No coach passengers in there with you as they have their own eating and dome car.
> 
> I'll let others answer the other parts of your questions.
Click to expand...

I would add, also, that the two chairs (there is no couch as an Amtrak bedroom has) are fold up, very uncomfortable chairs. They fold up at night to go under the lower bunk. The bunks are a nice size compared to an Amtrak roomette bunk.

I have also previously mentioned that I found sitting in a section seat (if any are available) is much better than sitting in the bedroom. If not sitting in the dome, there are nice seats in the lounge below the dome on each end of the car with tables, etc.

We essentially slept in the room at bedtime and were never in there the rest of the day. Very unlike Amtrak where folks spend a lot of time in the room.


----------



## JoanieBlon

After doing a bit more poking around, I did find the dimensions of the 2 person bedrooms on the "Canadian" vs. Amtrak 2 person bedrooms....

Amtrak's bedrooms are 7'6" x 6'6" and have the private shower/toilet combination.

The Toronto - Vancouver "Canadian 2 person bedrooms are 7'2-3/4" x 4'11-5/8" which does not include the toilet compartment which is 2'9" x 2'1".

The "Drawing Room" is 9'5-5/8" x 7'2-3/4" which seems to INCLUDE the toilet compartment. The price I was quoted for Business Class for 2 ~ Montreal to Toronto and then 2 person bedroom accomodations Toronto to Vancouver during peak season is $2,968.62 (changeable with some penalties) for two seniors.

The fare for the only slightly larger Drawing Room was close to $5,500.00! :wacko: :blink:  NO WAY! <_<

The "Suite," which I am still slightly confused about is supposedly $4,284.00 for two seniors ~ not certain if that price also includes the Business Class portion from Montreal to Toronto. IF the "Suite" is indeed two 2 person bedrooms opened into each other, that *MIGHT* be worth the extra money.... I JUST found THIS ~ and believe it is the SUITE....pretty nice! :wub:



> MONTRÉAL Mix the classic romance of rail travel with its more traditional definition by enjoying VIA Rail Canadas Romance by Rail service this Valentines Day and beyond. The service is featured between any two destinations served by VIAs world-renowned Canadian train operating between Vancouver, Jasper and Toronto. The gentle sway of the train, the breathtaking Canadian landscape and the clink of wine glasses help create a romantic and memorable journey.
> VIAs Romance by Rail service is a couples-only upgrade which includes accommodations for two in a private suite literally the size of two double bedrooms featuring a queen-sized bed, two private washrooms, complimentary in-room sparkling wine, fresh-cut flowers and even breakfast in bed upon request. Romance by Rail passengers also enjoy access to various lounges aboard the train, including the signature panoramic Dome car, offering 360 degree views of the magnificent Canadian landscape. The cross-country journey takes four nights.
> 
> Delectable regional cuisine served in the dining cars sophisticated ambiance is also included in the price of Romance by Rail. A selection of award-winning, all-Canadian wines are also available for purchase to complement the lunch and dinner meals.
> 
> Passengers can visit VIAs Website at viarail.ca/romancebyrail for information on Romance by Rail. To book a Romance by Rail trip or a trip anywhere in the VIA system customers may call (888) VIA-RAIL. (1 888 842-7245), or TTY 1 800 268-9503 (hearing impaired).


 These photos make the "Suite" look pretty darned NICE!!  











Daytime setup:






I COULD be tempted to go for the extra $$$ and get a Suite! -_-

The Via Rail website describes the "Suite" this way ~



> Suite
> Enjoy a dream voyage in the intimacy of a private suite! Let us spoil you with:
> 
> fresh flowers
> 
> chocolates on the pillow
> 
> top-quality sparkling wine
> 
> breakfast in bed (available upon request
> 
> With your own suite, you will of course enjoy all the privileges available to sleeper class passengers: shower access, shower kit (towel, shampoo, hair conditioner and soap), checked baggage, priority boarding, etc.
> 
> Suites are available year-round on specific legs of the Toronto-Vancouver (the Canadian) route in Sleeper touring class.


THESE small pictures from the Via Rail sleeper car descriptions showing the Suite aren't all that great. :huh: I didn't really understand just what I was looking at!


----------



## Rail Freak

How strict is VIA with their luggage size limits? I would like to take my 32''x14''x15'' duffel bag!


----------



## Bob Dylan

:hi: WOW! The Romance by Rail Suite is pretty nice!  Since this is a Bucket List trip, and yall seem willing to pay for premium accomodations I'd say go for this! The $5,000 bedroomis not worth it IMO! As the previous poster mentioned I found a Discount Senior Fare of a little over $2,000 taxes included (Canada is big on taxes! :lol: )for the end of next May (the fares go up substationally from June-OCT,after Canadas Thanksgiving!)

As to the VIA Business Class between Montreal and Toronto, it's comparable to Acela First Class, not sure if it's worth the extra money for such a short ride, there are a couple of Express trains in the PM that lots of Business people ride with fewer stops! Since the Canadian leaves in the eveningif you want to time your trip so you wont have such a long layover in Toronto I'd look into this service!There is a first class waiting room in the Toronto Union Station for First Class passengers similar to CA or Metro Lounges while youre waiting!Plenty of resturants,shopping,sight seeing in Toronto around downtown while you wait, google it up!

Since you are familiar with via.com site I'd do some test bookings and see what the differences are in the fares, IMO $1,000 more for a couple of weeks later is not worth it but to each his own! I'm envious, I'm sure lots of others on here are also!Take this trip, you won't regret it! :excl: :excl: :excl:


----------



## JoanieBlon

jimhudson said:


> Since you are familiar with via.com site I'd do some test bookings and see what the differences are in the fares, IMO $1,000 more for a couple of weeks later is not worth it but to each his own! I'm envious, I'm sure lots of others on here are also!Take this trip, you won't regret it! :excl: :excl: :excl:


You know...I don't know WHAT I was thinking...but Sunrise/Sunset is THAT much different May 31st to June 21st.  For instance in Toronto Sunrise on May 31st is at 5:39am and Sunset is at 8:51pm. On June 21st, Sunrise and Sunset are maybe 5 minutes more daylight on both ends....
HOWEVER ~ The fare difference May 31st to June 7th (the LATEST I could book right now) is HUGE ~ It's $634.36 CHEAPER to do this trip on May 31st, which is the last day of "off-season."

For the two of us, using "Senior" fares, Discounted Business Class Montreal - Toronto and then a Discounted Bedroom for two Toronto - Vancouver, the TOTAL fare on May 31st in $2,334.36 CDN ($1,167.13 each). For Tuesday departures in June 2011, the same fares rise to $2,968.62 CDN.

*The Business Fare and a SUITE for May 31st would be **$6,118.95!!* :wacko: :blink: That's MORE than twice the price of the bedroom for two! Ahhhhh....NO!  Not gonna do it!

So ~ I AM booking our trip TODAY. Want to make sure that we get the lowest price AND the best accomodations... ^_^


----------



## Bob Dylan

:hi: Outstanding! Glad I could help, you won't regret it!


----------



## JoanieBlon

jimhudson said:


> :hi: Outstanding! Glad I could help, you won't regret it!


I just booked the trip  and found out that you're allowed a stopover along the route FREE of CHARGE....SO...I am looking at stopping at Jasper, renting a car (they have car rentals right at the train station) and then driving up to Lake Louise ~ all information provided by the Via agent. He used to live in Jasper. 
Leaving from Toronto on May 31st at 10pm, we will get into Jasper on Friday at 1pm. The next train for Vancouver leaves Jasper at 2:30pm on Sunday, arriving into Vancouver on Monday at 9:42am.

Sounds PERFECT for a stop in Jasper to check out Lake Louise and the National Park. The Via Rail representative I spoke with told me that because I am booking so far in advance, that there shouldn't be any trouble getting our sleeper accomodations again in the same bedroom (bedroom F in a Manor car sleeper ~ the one closest to the shower) for our trip on to Vancouver. I have until tomorrow afternoon to decide if I want to change our reservations at no charge (up to 24 hours after initial booking).

I'm EXCITED!!! And still have almost a YEAR to wait! :lol:


----------



## MrFSS

JoanieBlon said:


> I just booked the trip
> 
> 
> 
> and found out that you're allowed a stopover along the route FREE of CHARGE....SO...I am looking at stopping at Jasper, renting a car (they have car rentals right at the train station) and then driving up to Lake Louise ~ all information provided by the Via agent. He used to live in Jasper.


Actually, Lake Louise is down or south of Jasper. There are some very nice hotels and restaurants in Jasper. About the only think Lake Louise has is the large hotel with extremely high prices. There is a good restaurant in that hotel, though.

On the way south, consider stopping at the Columbia Ice Fields and taking the tour out onto the glacier. It is quite an experience.

The bus you ride on is as big as a house!

My wife and I went all the way down to Banff from Jasper. Pictures of that leg of the trip are *HERE*. As you will see in those pictures there is some outstanding scenery to behold. We were there in May and the weather was great.

Pictures of our entire cross Canada trip are *HERE*.


----------



## Alice

I've driven cross Canada including Jasper, Lake Louise, and Banff NP, and agree with MrFSS about the scenery. That hotel at Lake Louise has a history, originally built to serve people on the Canadian Pacific Railway (kind of like our Harvey Houses). It is worth visiting without spending the night. Have "tea" if you are so inclined. Lake Louise is beautiful, although the first time I "saw" it, it was socked in by a rain squall with visibility just a few feet. It is best seen from a canoe or kayak, and on foot.

24 hours is totally inadequate to explore this area! I'd take as much time on your stopover as you can. A half-hour exploring the web will net you many days of activities to choose from.


----------



## Rail Freak

MrFSS said:


> JoanieBlon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just booked the trip
> 
> 
> 
> and found out that you're allowed a stopover along the route FREE of CHARGE....SO...I am looking at stopping at Jasper, renting a car (they have car rentals right at the train station) and then driving up to Lake Louise ~ all information provided by the Via agent. He used to live in Jasper.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Lake Louise is down or south of Jasper. There are some very nice hotels and restaurants in Jasper. About the only think Lake Louise has is the large hotel with extremely high prices. There is a good restaurant in that hotel, though.
> 
> On the way south, consider stopping at the Columbia Ice Fields and taking the tour out onto the glacier. It is quite an experience.
> 
> The bus you ride on is as big as a house!
> 
> My wife and I went all the way down to Banff from Jasper. Pictures of that leg of the trip are *HERE*. As you will see in those pictures there is some outstanding scenery to behold. We were there in May and the weather was great.
> 
> Pictures of our entire cross Canada trip are *HERE*.
Click to expand...

Couldnt bring up the pix


----------



## MrFSS

Rail Freak said:


> Couldnt bring up the pix


That picture site has been running slowly today. Try reloading a couple of times.


----------



## Rail Freak

Got the first set thanx!

I noticed Mrs. FSS had Sneakers on in the snow, how many pairs of shoes do you take on a snow trip, I only walk around in sand,LOL



!!!


----------



## Rail Freak

How long are Pass Ports good for?


----------



## MrFSS

Rail Freak said:


> Got the first set thanx!
> 
> I noticed Mrs. FSS had Sneakers on in the snow, how many pairs of shoes do you take on a snow trip, I only walk around in sand,LOL
> 
> 
> 
> !!!


I only take the pair of shoes I have one and my shower clogs!



Rail Freak said:


> How long are Pass Ports good for?


Passports are good for 10 years, unless you are a child.


----------

